

Put Missing kids on your 404 Pages easily - spoiledtechie
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PutMissingKidsOnYour404PageEntirelyClientSideSolutionWithYQLJQueryAndMSAjax.aspx

======
spoiledtechie
Such an awesome an easy idea... Not bad for a company that wants to show they
care about their community.

Can you imagine companies putting these on all their 404 pages. Might be
something to consider when building your next companies website.

